# [SOLVED] Laptop lid close crash

## cdstealer

Hi all,

I've been having this issue since 2.30.X.  Everything is perfect on kernel 2.29.X but on 2.30.X, if I close the laptop lid I get a hard hang where nothing responds, not even magic keys.  Because of the way it crashes, there are no logs.  But if I'm in a TTY <7 it tries to output something to STDERR.  I sometime get to see "---- cut here ----".  Has anyone had a similar issue or know what could be causing it?  I just can't see anything wrong.  I can only guess it's either:

misconfigured kernel

incompatible intel drivers (all drivers xf86-video-intel are ok on 2.29.X)

Please find emerge info, kernel config and lshw output here: removed  :Smile: 

CheersLast edited by cdstealer on Sat Oct 24, 2009 9:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n, lsusb, cat /proc/cpuinfo, and your /etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look and see what I can see.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## cdstealer

Hi Pappy,

Thanks for your time.  Please find your info here http://cdstealer.com/filez/gentoo-info/

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Well, it seems as if there wasn't a lot to do. There were some errors, such as device drivers that were turned on for devices that don't exist, some slowdowns, and the use of ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL drivers and Intel ICH SATA drivers. That is a bad combination, and can lead to locks, slowdowns, conflicts, and other issues.

Still I didn't have to use a seed, as you were pretty much there already.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r7).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## cdstealer

Hi Pappy,

Thanks for the kernel reconfig.  It was more than I was expecting.. unfortunately no change.... however.  Here is the dmesg from your config:

removed

and interestingly I dropped into TTY1 and got this output when I closed the lid.

removed

I scanned through the dmesg, but nothing was jumping out at me  :Sad: 

many thanksLast edited by cdstealer on Sat Oct 24, 2009 9:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Have you set any events in /etc/acpi/events or /etc/acpi/actions? If not, my next thought would be to check your BIOS and make sure your ACPI settings are correct. Failing that, see if their might be a BIOS update available. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## cdstealer

Hi Pappy,

No changes in /etc/acpi/, the only files in there are from laptop-mode-tools.  No BIOS updates and no power settings in the BIOS (very minimalist HP).

I think I will be compiling my kernel more times than you could shake a stick at ;oP

Thanks again for your help.. if I find a solution I report back.. surely I can't be the only one with this issue??

----------

## sixcooler

Hello cdstealer,

HP notebook?

I perhaps had a similar prob solved by calling:

/bin/echo 1 >/proc/acpi/video/C098/DOS

but my problem came up long time ago so I don't remeber where where I got this info from.

Regards, sixcooler.

----------

## cdstealer

curious.. I don't have a video or anything related in /proc/acpi or anywhere in /proc for that matter.  Yet I have acpi/video built into the kernel.

I'll keep diggin.

----------

## cdstealer

YAY.. sorted it.. everything worked when I set Enable modesetting on intel by default (DRM_I915_KMS)

Enabling this also created the /proc/acpi/video path  :Smile: 

It never struck me that this would be the issue as I've never enabled it before.

Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) -> Enable modesetting on intel by default (DRM_I915_KMS)

Thanks guys.. hope this helps others.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That is very curious. I don't use KMS. I haven't had those kinds of issues. Curious.

Please send completed .config so I might take a look at it.

BB!

P

----------

## cdstealer

Hi Pappy,

Yes it is very curious.. anyways.. here's the current config.

http://cdstealer.com/filez/gentoo-info/.config

Cheers

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Thanks. I'll take a look at that, and file it away for future reference.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

